# Comment sauvegarder ma Boîte mail sur un Dur externe.



## winand (14 Juin 2009)

Encore et sans doute la bête question qui ne peut venir que d'un débutant.
Comment faire pour copier ou sauvegarder mes mais sur un disque dur externe?
Merci pour votre aide.
LE débutant!


Pour aider les débutants, j'ai mis cette annonce (annotée "à lire avant de poster" ) en tête du forum, mais évidemment, si tu ne la lis pas &#8230; 

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2009)

et pourquoi que mail?

tu sauvegardes tout !
( en plus en leopard tu as Time machine qui fait une des  formes de sauvegarde...tout seul ! et automatiquement)
Alors autant s'en servir !

sinon les emails sont dans ta bibliotheque  dans un dossier nommé  Mail 
( c'est bizarre comme nom,  n'est ce pas? )
mais ce sont des fichiers , pas des messages lisibles directement
sauf si tu les ré-integres à un Mail


----------



## winand (14 Juin 2009)

Merci. Mais ce qui m'inquiète est que la date de ce fichier est de fin 2007 soit la date d'achat de mon PC. Et j'utilise ma messagerie tous les jours.
Je veux être sûr que si cela crashe je retrouve mes mail.
Merci,
Dominique


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2009)

date de creation tu t'en fous

 l'important c'est la date derniere modification
(qui devrait etre genre hier aujourd'hui)


et t'as regardé les dates  fichiers  dedans?


----------



## winand (14 Juin 2009)

Je n'en vois qu'un mailaccount.plist est le dernier mais sur une arborescence de 1???
Merci pour ton avis
Dominique


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2009)

bizarre cette histoire 
pour plusieurs raisons

depuis 2007 tu as certainement  changer d'OS , envoyé des mails
et ( je l'espere aussi) fait regulierement des sauvegardes d'au mons UN dossier : ta maison , ce qui est la sauvegarde minimale

- verifier que dans tes preferences Mail tu n'as pas des regles de suppression automatique etranges
---
dans ton interface Mail tu vois - lis les archives ou pas?


----------



## winand (15 Juin 2009)

Pour faire plus court j'ai été ds  archiver et il m'a créé un file inbox.mbox sur mon dur externe.
Je suppose que c'est ok?
Merci
D


----------

